# camber bolts? how to



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

i bought these camber bolts and want to know how they work or how to install http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=7942088376&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

You remove the old camber bolts and replace them with the new bolts. The bolts connect the spindle and the strut together. You can do it or have an alighnment shop install them for you and it is recommended that you have your wheels aligned after replacing them. These bolts help maintain correct alignment after lowering your car by bringing it back to factory specs or close to it.


----------

